# quote (v.) = παραθέτω (τα λόγια κάποιου), κάνω παράθεση (από), δίνω παράθεμα (από)



## Nameless (Sep 3, 2008)

Χαίρετε. Δεν είμαι μεταφραστής, ούτε γλωσσολόγος, αλλά είχα πάντα απορία εάν υπάρχουν αντίστοιχοι όροι κάποιων χρήσιμων αγγλικών λέξεων στα ελληνικά. 

Η πρώτη είναι το quote, το μεταβατικό ρήμα, και ειδικά με αντικείμενο πρόσωπο (γιατί με αντικείμενο κείμενο, νομίζω αποδίδεται παραθέτω), πχ The newspaper quoted the minister. 

Θα πρέπει για τις άλλες λέξεις να ανοίξω ξεχωριστό thread ή μπορώ να τις γράψω και εδώ;


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2008)

Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες, HWSRN.

Αν είναι πάντα τόσο ενδιαφέρουσες οι ερωτήσεις σου, του είδους δηλαδή που δεν τις απαντούν πάντοτε τα λεξικά, θα ήταν χρήσιμο να ανοίγεις χωριστά νήματα.

Πρώτη απάντηση που μου ήρθε στο νου και τσεκάρισα τη χρήση της στο Γκουγκλ: «παρέθεσε τα λόγια», «παραθέτει τα λόγια».

Προσθήκη: Για τον υπουργό, καλύτερα «παραθέτει / παρέθεσε τη δήλωση...».


----------



## Nameless (Sep 4, 2008)

Μάλιστα. Εμμέσως δηλαδή χρησιμοποιούμε τη μετάφραση του quote με αντικείμενο κείμενο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση! 

Πάντως είναι ενδιαφέρον το γεγονός ότι δεν υπάρχει εξειδικευμένη λέξη, που να σημαίνει μόνο αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2008)

Nameless said:


> Πάντως είναι ενδιαφέρον το γεγονός ότι δεν υπάρχει εξειδικευμένη λέξη, που να σημαίνει μόνο αυτό.


Βεβαίως και υπάρχει: Το *κουοτάρω!


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2009)

Να προσθέσω εδώ και μια παρεμφερή φράση που δεν έχει προφανή μετάφραση:

*quoted works* = *πηγές (των) παραθεμάτων*

Πρόκειται για τα συγγράμματα από τα οποία αντλούνται παραθέματα. Δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με τη βιβλιογραφία, τις βιβλιογραφικές πηγές (το σύνολο των συγγραμμάτων που μελετήθηκαν και αξιοποιήθηκαν, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι έχει γίνει κάποια παράθεση αποσπάσματος απ' αυτά, ενδεχομένως ούτε καν άμεση παραπομπή ή έμμεση αναφορά σε αυτά). Σε διάφορες εργασίες έχουμε *(list of) references*, *λίστα / κατάλογο βιβλιογραφικών αναφορών*. Οι αναφορές αυτές περιλαμβάνουν πια και σελίδες του διαδικτύου (για τις οποίες επιβάλλεται να δίνεται και η ημερομηνία της σελίδας — τώρα οι φοιτητές μπορούν να δίνουν και σύνδεση σε αποθηκευμένη «ανάμνηση» της σελίδας).

Να προσθέσω, προς αποφυγήν πάσης παρεξηγήσεως, ότι ο όρος «έργα αναφοράς» χρησιμοποιείται για τα reference works και τα «μνημονευόμενα έργα» ή «συγγράμματα» είναι τα έργα τα οποία αναφέρουμε, με τον τίτλο τους τουλάχιστον, στο κείμενό μας.

Ωστόσο, ποια θα λέγατε ότι είναι η καλύτερη απόδοση για μια πρόταση όπως αυτή από το διαδίκτυο;
_A Tale of Two Cities_ is one of Dickens' most quoted works…
http://www.helium.com/items/1148774-legacy-of-tale-of-two-cities

Αποκλείονται προτάσεις με το «κουοτάρω». :)


----------



## bl00m (Jan 8, 2009)

most quoted works - 
Το "πολυσυζητημένα" χάνει το νόημα του αρχικού; 

Καλώς σας βρήκα :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2009)

bl00m said:


> Καλώς σας βρήκα :)


Καλώς τον/την. C00l nick!

Και, ναι, απομακρύνεται η απόδοση από το ζητούμενο. «Πολυξεσηκωμένο», ίσως. Μπορεί όμως να συζητάς για κάποιο βιβλίο χωρίς να αναφέρεις ούτε μία γραμμή απ' αυτά που γράφει.


----------



## sarant (Jan 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Βεβαίως και υπάρχει: Το *κουοτάρω!



Πλάκα-πλάκα, το "τσιτάρω" ήταν πολύ διαδεδομένο όταν ήμουν νέος και ανακατευόμουν με οργανώσεις και τα τοιαύτα :) εξ ου και το τσιτάτο
(από το γερμανικο zitieren, πιθανώς να το έχει και κανένα λεξικό)


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2009)

Να τα βάλω, να τα βρει το γκουγκλ κι αυτά, και το κρίμα στο λαιμό σου (ή της ελληνικής γλώσσας):
ένα πολυτσιταρισμένο μυθιστόρημα
ένας πολυτσιταρισμένος συγγραφέας
μια πολυτσιταρισμένη συγγραφέα​
_With apologies_


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 11, 2010)

Για να μην ανοίξω νέο θέμα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εδώ κάτι σχετικό. Μια έκφραση με περίπου το αντίθετο νόημα «_Don't quote me on this_» πώς θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί; 

>Μην με πάρεις τοις μετρητοίς
>Μην πεις ότι το 'πα εγώ
>Μην με επικαλεστείς

Άλλες προτάσεις; 

Ευχαριστώ. :)


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 11, 2010)

> (list of) references, λίστα / κατάλογο βιβλιογραφικών αναφορών



Να σημειώσω πως το references αναφέρεται σε πολλά βιβλία ως 'πηγές' και το 'list of references' ως 'κατάλογος πηγών'. 

Όσο για το Tale of Two Cities είναι ένα από τα έργα του Ντίκενς που έχουν μνημονευθεί περισσότερο... 

ή 

Ένα από τα έργα του Ντίκενς που πάμπολλα αποσπάσματά τους έχουν παρατεθεί σε άλλα κείμενα ή βιβλία...


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 11, 2010)

> «Don't quote me on this»



Σε κάποιο context: 

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη σου λέω...


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Το «_*Don't quote me on this*_» πώς θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί;
> >Μην με πάρεις τοις μετρητοίς
> >Μην πεις ότι το 'πα εγώ
> >Μην με επικαλεστείς



Καλή η επέκταση σε παρεμφερές ερώτημα. Για υπότιτλους (που θέλουν λακωνικά και λαγωνικά τσακάλια), προτείνω κι ένα σκέτο «Μεταξύ μας».


----------

